# Baitcast reel cleaning/lube



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a bunch of baitcasters that I usually send out to have cleaned and the such before every season. This year I want to tackle this job myself. 

Anyone have any websights with tips, maybe some pics or a goot "how-to" for cleaning baitcast reels and lubing. I know I don't want to over grease/lube these reels.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Where are you located???


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I did this for the 1st time this year on my own... It can be frustrating depending on the make/model of reel, but I found after 1 or 2 of my reels that I seemed to get the hang of it. I used a Shimano maintenance article to help with the 1st 1 or 2 I did. Go to Google and search for "Maintenance Tips- Baitcasting Reels". You'll want your reel schematics handy. Every reel is a little different, but the principles are generally the same. Good luck!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Check out this web site. Look under articles. Has many pics and tips. http://www.heartlandtackleservice.com/ Use lighter fluid to clean the bearings and spin them on a pencil, when they spin freely let them dry and add 1 drop of oil per bearing. Go light on the grease. Remember oil bearings grease gears. Have a copy of your reels schematics incase you cannot remember where something goes. Pretty easy once you do a few.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

leeabu said:


> Where are you located???



Located in Niles

Thanks everyone for the info. I think I'm going to make this my coming sunday project. Wish me luck


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Take pictures! if you have a digital camera take a lot of pics as you disasseble it, the more the better in my opinion. You can use them as references as you reasemble. That is one of the best tips I have heard about since digital cameras have become mainstream on disassembling anything your not familure with.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I agree with schmetics and of taking pictures and the method of cleaning bearings. Here's a couple more suggestions. Take reels apart over a box with sides so any thing that falls out unexpectdly is caught before rolling or bouncing away on the floor. Oil bearings and grease gears except for the level wind worm gear. Grease here collects too much dirt. Grease gears with a small craft type paint brush. Paint the grease into the root of each gear. Ambassadeur brakes stay dry most others are greased. I clean with automotive brake cleaner.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok, ran into a problem. Did an old baitcaster I had laying around first to get the hand of this, it was a daiwa megaforce reel. Went back together no problem. Went outside tried it out seems to be fine.

Next reel was a quantum accurist, again no major problems seems to be good.

Then I tried a daiwa procaster 100h. I got the right side all tore apart no problem. Handle, gears, etc all tore down. The palm side, different story. I can't get the spool out. I can't even get to the magnetic brake. I removed the screw on the outside, but the case doesn't want to split. Do you have any experience with this reel? 

See this link for the schematic:

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/albums/daiwa/Daiwa_Procaster_100H,_100HN.pdf


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Link does not work. Try turning the palming plate 1/4 turn.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Virgin olive oil is the only oil I use.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I got it, thanks. I think I just needed to walk away from it for a bit. I was overthinking, and yes the palm plate just needed to turn a 1/4 turn. Thanks.


----------

